# low on coilovers



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

so im trying to figure out who actually has a low tt on coilovers
and i dont mean just about no finger gap, i mean tire tucking capable
i am trying to find out the best riding and lowest coilovers for a tt 225
let me know what u guys are dealing with


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You will be disappointed. The TT (quattro) does NOT go low on coils. The problem is you can't get the rear down. Look for that coilover setup thread and you'll see.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

yea but that doesnt make sence, bc if a bagged tt can just about tuck rim then y cant u get them low on coils, obviously there isnt anything in the way if they get plenty low on bags


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

because the kits come with huge springs in the rear... youll have to get a custom setup for the rear..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

tell you what, buy some coils, install and be disappointed and get back to me 

I have aftermarket springs in the rear of my setup and that's as low as you'll get until you start cutting coils off. Given that there's only 5 or 6 coils to start and they're tapered, it's not really a good idea.

I mean, maybe you could get a half bag setup if you want low in the rear but otherwise that's it (unless you go custom)


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

^ couldnt of said it better.. 

ben, when are you doing bags ?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I usually don't post in "go low" threads but you guys know you can buy springs in whatever length and rate you want?

http://performance-suspension.eibach.com/uploads/File/upload/ERS-16_catalog.pdf


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> I usually don't post in "go low" threads but you guys know you can buy springs in whatever length and rate you want?
> 
> http://performance-suspension.eibach.com/uploads/File/upload/ERS-16_catalog.pdf


^^^is just going to confuse people. :laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> ^^^is just going to confuse people. :laugh:


I think you're already confused if you are looking to drop a TT more than an inch and a half :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> tell you what, buy some coils, install and be disappointed and get back to me


 Your on!!!!:laugh:


20v master said:


> ^^^is just going to confuse people. :laugh:


And then we will have to repeat everything from the other thread


----------



## stelviopass (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm on fk silverlines and tucking front and rear


----------



## stelviopass (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## stelviopass (Sep 11, 2009)

*this should help*


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

*Go Low....*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tucking tires is easy. Rim......not so much


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

stelviopass said:


>


ok, yea that is actually pretty low
now how many threads do u have left in the front and rear
and also did u take anything out the rear, ex. perches or collars?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

and Valcomtt
what coils r u on?


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

Fk Fronts Custom rear springs..... just sold it all and baged my TT now i tuck wheel and my frame rails sit on the ground lol...


----------



## stelviopass (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm running on Volcom's old setup no perches in the rear.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Which rear springs did you guys go for? And how is the ride quality? 

I should be getting my car back tomorrow with FK fronts and custom rear spring, just curious what your guys thoughts were.


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

Fk Rears are good... ride quality slamed sucks... 
thats y i went air


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

I want air so bad...its next on my do to list...for the OP...this is as low as the HR coils get in the rear...Air is far superior to coils...








Ride is great on these coils...but turns and bumps at the same time are a bad combo.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

Neb said:


> You will be disappointed. The TT (quattro) does NOT go low on coils. The problem is you can't get the rear down. Look for that coilover setup thread and you'll see.


guess you didn't see the June issue of eurotuner yet? my best friend's car that i wrote the article for...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

project92raddoslc said:


> guess you didn't see the June issue of eurotuner yet? my best friend's car that i wrote the article for...


Post a pic


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

project92raddoslc said:


> guess you didn't see the June issue of eurotuner yet? my best friend's car that i wrote the article for...


show a pic or GTFO


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

Neb said:


> show a pic or GTFO


aw don't get mad....

bilstein pss9 with all perches, helpers, collars removed. Rides better than my mk4 did with vmaxx coils...firm but not harsh. doesnt rub, no frame notching or other b.s

please excuse the crap pictures, didn't get a scan of the feature yet and they only provided me a pdf of the pre-release...


















3076R, built AEB head, custom fmic and 3'' turboback. made 438whp. check eurotuner for a full writeup on the car


can provide more pics upon request.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

We are all clearly talking about two different lows.....low is car to the ground, not fender to wheel. My car is just as low on Koni's. You can still see light under the car in the one pick. Without the lip on the front I would say mine is actually lower...The rear still has...I'm guessing 5 inches or so to the ground. I'm not bashing on the car because I've seen it several times in person. That is as good as you can get a TT on coils to sit, but it is not low. Just my $.02


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

whats your ftg on konis? throw up a pic of your car for reference I may have seen it around

not trying to say this car is the lowest of the low but it's the lowest static one i've seen in person.


another pic for reference:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

project92raddoslc said:


> whats your ftg on konis? throw up a pic of your car for reference I may have seen it around
> 
> not trying to say this car is the lowest of the low but it's the lowest static one i've seen in person.
> 
> ...


although u guy may say his under car isnt low, thats fine by me lol
his tire to fender is plenty low, so it looks good and dont have to wry about smashing **** underneath
thats exactly what im looking for


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

1.8tipgls said:


> although u guy may say his under car isnt low, thats fine by me lol
> his tire to fender is plenty low, so it looks good and dont have to wry about smashing **** underneath
> thats exactly what im looking for


 the body might not appear to be that low but looking under the car shows otherwise. the trans mount ripped out last year on a pot hole


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't have a pic at the current ride height. I'll take some after all this ****ty weather clears up and I take my car out again(which I think it is. I'm in work still). And I'm nowhere near low low. I would guess 3" ground to bumper with no splitter in the front and like 6" maybe more in the rear, but the perches are in still and are coming out soon. :banghead:
Oh and op if you just want to get rid of fender gap any coilovers will do that


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh and op if you just want to get rid of fender gap any coilovers will do that


Will it rub on everything though ??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

radgti8v said:


> Will it rub on everything though ??


No


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

A friend of mine just got a TT and we are talkin about lowering his. 

I talked to Morio about it because he has the lowest TT Ive seen and knows all about them. He says that we will need either a KMAC full kit or adj. control arms. This may be the solution to bring the ftg down on coilovers. Do any of you know about this? Also, are spacers neccessary at all?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok heres some clarification on the KMAC full kit and coilovers..



Morio said:


> The thing is, the fronts can get as low as any mk4.... the rears will need to be worked to get a nice drop... just coil and no collars.... the Kmac kit will help with camber issues...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

dubluv2003 said:


> Ok heres some clarification on the KMAC full kit and coilovers..


sorry man... I am on bags..... not coils....:wave:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Morio said:


> sorry man... I am on bags..... not coils....:wave:


i know this, just lending your knowledge on the subject.  with a lil visual proof.  ic:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You need a kmac or adj control arms if you go lower then 1.5" in the rear. That goes for bags coils and cup kits. The rear still won't go low


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> You need a kmac or adj control arms if you go lower then 1.5" in the rear. That goes for bags coils and cup kits. The rear still won't go low


sounds like a torch and cutting some springs is the only way.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

you could use a sawzaw too


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

lol, solution found! no need for bags! Coilovers will do tha trick.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah the adj control arms and kmac basically is to keep the rear toe and camber in check. So unless you like going through tires like a kid eating candy, you will need those too


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

im new to the tt world and rear camber, any link or more deatials to the kmac kit you guys are talking about
and whats a good set of adjustable rears arms that wont break the bank?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> im new to the tt world and rear camber, any link or more deatials to the kmac kit you guys are talking about
> and whats a good set of adjustable rears arms that wont break the bank?


Well there is a bit of controversy about the grubenparts arms, but I have them and they are fine. I also don't daily mine anymore tho. CPT makes some. Stay away from the forge and nuespeed ones.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> im new to the tt world and rear camber, any link or more deatials to the kmac kit you guys are talking about
> and whats a good set of adjustable rears arms that wont break the bank?


Here ya go.

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=KMAC-FL&Category_Code=T1PSCC


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

dubluv2003 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=KMAC-FL&Category_Code=T1PSCC


now with these you dont need to do adjustable control arms?
not really sure y u would need these if u do adjustable control arms.
and these look like just replacement bushings, but im probably wrong


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> now with these you dont need to do adjustable control arms?
> not really sure y u would need these if u do adjustable control arms.
> and these look like just replacement bushings, but im probably wrong


They are adjustable and no you dont *need* the new arms if you get these.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Right. They both do the same thing basically.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

oh ok,
looks like the adjustable arms may be easier to do


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> oh ok,
> looks like the adjustable arms may be easier to do


Just make sure you get it aligned right away


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

so the fk silverline x coils are out of stock everywere i checked and called
anyone know of equally good/low coils?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> so the fk silverline x coils are out of stock everywere i checked and called
> anyone know of equally good/low coils?


fk's are good but racelands are cheaper!  319.00 to be exact.

Thats what Im runnin and they arent bad at all. imo.. :wave:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

dubluv2003 said:


> fk's are good but racelands are cheaper!  319.00 to be exact.
> 
> Thats what Im runnin and they arent bad at all. imo.. :wave:


FWD only though...

unless they are OK on a quattro?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I got my koni's on sale. Look at nam


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I got my koni's on sale. Look at nam


cant find anything
can u give me a link and or pics of ur car on them

anyone delt with ksports on a tt awd?


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

dubluv those rims are insane! :thumbup:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> dubluv those rims are insane! :thumbup:


lol, unfortunately I cant take credit for those.. not my tt -:laugh: but yeah, everything about that TT is insane!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

anyone delt with k sports?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

project92raddoslc said:


> whats your ftg on konis? throw up a pic of your car for reference I may have seen it around
> 
> not trying to say this car is the lowest of the low but it's the lowest static one i've seen in person.
> 
> ...


 that's as LOW as I'd wanna go. looks great.


----------

